# Why NOT to over apply kelp/biostimulants



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, I recently accidentally applied 3 x the label rate of a kelp/humic/innoculant formua. Basically, I walk too slow and am no longer allowed to use hose end sprayers. Anyway, add in that my grass came out of regulation right about then, so had rebound from that, and all the rain/humidity and you get excessive top growth/overstimulated grass and voila - leaf spot.

What's funny is when I posted a photo of the blades before the leaf spot was quite so apparent Matt Martin asked immediately "how much kelp did you put down - looks overstimulated". And had to admit way too much....I think that plus the rebound from the PGR wearing off really weakened the grass at the expense of growth. Now I know.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@ktgrok Very good catch. I would have never thought kelp/humic may create an issue. I think I just did this, but it is a full reno and I guess my 'babies' will eat it all for breakfast.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Is it the kelp that was the issue? I saw a video where John of Lawncology posted a video where he put Humic-12 down at a crazy rate and it didn't seem to hurt his lawn? Maybe wrong about something??


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

beardizzle1 said:


> Is it the kelp that was the issue? I saw a video where John of Lawncology posted a video where he put Humic-12 down at a crazy rate and it didn't seem to hurt his lawn? Maybe wrong about something??


I think it was the combination of:
1. rebound growth from coming out of regulation
2. 3 x the amount of kelp/humic listed
3. perfect weather conditions for leaf spot
4. low potassium

I already had perfect conditions for leaf spot/fungus - small amounts of rain daily so the grass was sitting wet but not deep enough to really nourish the grass - humidity in the 90's for several days straight - no breeze or air flow - overcast - heavy dew that sat on the blades until nearly noon.

And since leaf spot loves new, lush, fast growth that meant the stimulating a bunch of growth with that kelp set my grass up to be easy pickings.

Had the weather been different I probably would have been fine.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I think it's the kelp. Straight humic acid shouldn't promote flush growth.


----------

